# Aggressive Tank___ HelP!



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Want A VERY VERY Agressive Tank.
Any Ideas On how i should set up the tank?
Also any Ideas on Very Agressive Fish That Can Go With Other Very Aggresive Fish.
and What Size Tank For about 15 Aggresive Fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Well first off how big of a tank can you afford or have space for? Secondly curious as to why you want very agressive fish?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well piranhas are a very very aggressive fish, red-bellies might be good.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a bunch of tanks already and theres only a few fish that are aggresive. I just think that it would be cool to throw sum food in there 
and watch them devour it.

I used to have pirhanas they were cool but they were'nt very aggresive. The Only time that they are aggresive is when they are really really hungry.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I would like (the only one that i can afford!) maybe a 30 or a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

piranhas are not a good fish to have they creat alot of waste and are very timmid. get some peacock bass, maybe a gar, tigar cichlid or even add and oscar in there. there are lots of different types of agressive fish out there. arowana's are beautiful 2


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

KishFeeper said:


> piranhas are not a good fish to have they creat alot of waste and are very timmid. get some peacock bass, maybe a gar, tigar cichlid or even add and oscar in there. there are lots of different types of agressive fish out there. arowana's are beautiful 2


In a 50 gallons tank?:blink:


----------



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

You could put some lake malawi cichlids ina 40 gal tank.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I used to keep a type of fish sold as a "needle fish". Aggressive doesn't even begin to describe the carnage they would inflict on another fish in the tank. If it was small enough to fit in their mouths they'd eat it (in fact they required feeder fish as they would utter shun all other types of food) and if the fish was too big to be eaten you could be sure it wouldnt have fins within an hour of entering the tank. Putting your hand in the tank was a good way to get a nasty bite. You may want to look into those although they require a long tank to avoid running into the glass when they charge their intended target.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

With the size of the tank there isnt much your going to find to suit your thurst for aggression. 

exodon paradoxus are a decent option if you get a nice big school of them. 

If you get a larger tank i have a lot more options for you.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

my clarias is aggressive, it killed my oscar, it has poisonous spines, and its always trying to get me when i do a water change, and they are not as messy as most large fish  
good luck on what you choose


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i got a 50 gallon hex now


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Not sure on agressive fish.
But i have 6 red bellied piranahs.. and let me tell you right now they are NOT agressive as their reputations have it!!!
I put my hands in there...move stuff around all the time, they are more of scaredy cats than piranahs!!
i kept 2 dozen little fish in there...some type of minnows..and they barely ate them! i had to take them out in about 2 weeks because only a few were actually ate by the piranahs.
Also when i feed them raw rock fish, or steak or anything...they will all take a bite out of it, but believe me they do NOT go crazy and agressive!!
and everytime you walk by the tank they freak out and bang their heads and all on the sides of the tank lol
also they HATE the light!! so you can not even really watch them 
my brother had them...then he said a few monthes later he wanted new fish (now i know why!)


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Firebelly girrl said:


> Not sure on agressive fish.
> and everytime you walk by the tank they freak out and bang their heads and all on the sides of the tank lol


I donÃ‚Â´t think thatÃ‚Â´s funny.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Betting on fish fights is illegal in my state.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Gump said:


> exodon paradoxus are a decent option if you get a nice big school of them.



i agree. exodons are great


----------

